
​GitLab Moves from Azure to Google Cloud Platform - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/gitlab-moves-from-azure-to-google-cloud-platform/
======
some_account
Good. I want them to be as far away from Microsoft as possible. It seems a lot
of young developers are buying into the PR of Microsoft (that now they have
changed!) which is unfortunate but not surprising. I've found a lot of young
devs having a different view of Microsoft since they didn't experience
Microsofts embrace and extinguish tactics themselves.

But buying Github is exactly this behavior. They will use it to steer people
into Azure and increase the illusion that they think open source is awesome.
Young devs will fall for it.

..

~~~
kienkien
I think Google had better PR team. There are too many people trust them.

